# Errors on TUG searches ???



## winger (Aug 31, 2010)

So, I got errors when searching the other day, and I am getting them again.  Anyone getting errors?  Today, one error is:

*Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 26214400 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 35 bytes) in /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/search.php on line 1016*


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 31, 2010)

The search function is just glitchy.

For a better way to search TUG, put this in your google search box:

*"subject"site:tugbbs.com*

When you click on the TUG Search button, a google search is also listed as the last option on the drop-down menu.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 31, 2010)

I've added a help page on this topic:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129745


----------

